# Start of a new picture.



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey everyone,I got a bit of a break in school and was up at like 3am and decided to start a picture. I am going to cradle her head in her hands(hands are outlined but might not show up in the photograph). I have no idea where to begin with the hands so it might take 12 or 13 months to complete this...Ha, anyway. Thoughts, criticisms, critiques or any comment would be great. Hope everyone is well..


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm afraid that if you're truly looking for criticism, I'm gonna disappoint you! 

I love the "feeling" of this drawing so far, and I hope your successive lines and such don't rob this image of its unmistakable groove. I see her face and my mind animates her; I see her movements as graceful and fluid, hear her voice as warm yet crisp, smart and beautiful...her fingers extend to the edge] of the universe, redefining its boundaries.

Lately my eyes have been pouring over the work of the late Frank Frazetta. I know he was a master and all but it wasn't until I viewed a doc on his life and work that I could articulate what it was...a *feeling* that comes over a viewer which catapults the spirit to a place bridging the wakened mind to the misty mystic realm of dreams.

Keep it up!


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks Cory, I'm really afraid of ruining what I've got so far and haven't dared touch it since yesterday afternoon. You know what is said,"you can't unring a bell" and I don't want to start working the hands until I'm fairly certain I won't ruin what I've got so far. I looked at Frank Frazetta's work,very powerful indeed. 

The woman in this picture is Monica Bellucci. The reference photo I'm using I chose because it is an amazing photo. I hope I can capture a small bit of what the photo does.


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Monica Belluci....[my tongue wagging like Homer Simpson in front of a box of donuts] You're doing just fine.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

You might consider cradling her face in a man's hands. You would have a reverse the hands of course. It would be dramatically different.


----------

